# looking for a bow only club   2013  2014



## Jdg112 (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking for next year.  qdm minded experienced hunter. Looking for bow only small sized club or similar minded group of guys to lease land. Fulton Cobb Gwinnett or Forsyth preferred.
Bow only is not exactly a must but the more bow oriented the better.


----------



## Jdg112 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ratimux (Dec 3, 2012)

I am interested as well


----------



## Jdg112 (Dec 4, 2012)

ratimux said:


> I am interested as well


If you'd like to exchange info we could possibly start looking for a proproperty to lease. Pm me.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Jd,

I won't know until the first of the year but I may be adding some acreage to our bow only lease. We have 1350 acs in Meriwether County that has been very heavily managed for the last 6 years. If I do decide to add some acreage I will be looking for a few good members.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^ that's prime time right there.. Huge bucks on that place


----------



## Jdg112 (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome David keep me posted please sir!


----------



## Olgrayfox (Dec 13, 2012)

I am very interested in finding property to lease or a now hunt only property too.  Please keep me in mind as well. Jimmy


----------



## Carbon Element (Dec 16, 2012)

*Bow Hunt Club*



davidhelmly said:


> Hey Jd,
> 
> I won't know until the first of the year but I may be adding some acreage to our bow only lease. We have 1350 acs in Meriwether County that has been very heavily managed for the last 6 years. If I do decide to add some acreage I will be looking for a few good members.



I would be interested also...I'd like detail's if you decide to expand your club..First year bow hunting,4 kill's later and Im hooked!!


----------



## gabowhuntnfool (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm also interested would like to stay with an hour of cumming ga.


----------

